# EMT T-Shirt



## rhan101277 (Dec 17, 2008)

Is it against the law to wear these without actually being a EMT?  If so can I wear one if I have passed the national registry but still don't have a job?


----------



## Sapphyre (Dec 17, 2008)

I wore my school shirts all the time while still in school, and between passing school and registry, and after passing registry but before getting my county cert, and before getting a job....

Just don't tell anyone you're actually with the ambulance until you are


----------



## rhan101277 (Dec 17, 2008)

If you have passed registry then you are considered a EMT right?  So if I need to help someone is it best just not to say anything and help them, or say I am a EMT do you need some help?


----------



## Ridryder911 (Dec 17, 2008)

Each State makes the determination of what is acceptable to display EMT or other certification. In my state one has to take the NREMT initially, but does not require it afterwords (changing to being required next year). 

R/r 911


----------



## Sapphyre (Dec 17, 2008)

Depends on your area.  Here, I only get involved if they're pretty bad, then they tend to fall under implied consent.  I haven't had a situation since becoming certified, but, usually it's an issue of identifying yourself to PD or on duty EMS as "off duty" and leave it at that.  If you identify yourself as an EMT while off duty, they tend to think you represent the ambulance, or official response.


----------



## rhan101277 (Dec 17, 2008)

I guess I should have clarified, are there any requirements that any knows of about wearing the shirts below..

http://www.rescuetees.com/emt_apparel.htm


----------



## Sapphyre (Dec 17, 2008)

About the same as if I were to walk into the local military surplus store and buy a Marine or Army Sniper shirt and start wearing it around.  Or, how about the t-shirts for the SAR teams I'm not apart of that I wear?  Ever see someone wearing a fire shirt get questioned about if they're really a firefighter?  

Those are non-official tees, as far as I know, my mom could wear one....

::mutters:: ricky ::end mutter::


----------



## medicdan (Dec 17, 2008)

Maybe it's personal preference and discomfort, but I always thought that wearing anything with "EMT", "EMS", "Paramedic" or a star of life off-duty opens you up to huge risk. This may not be a problem for you, but wearing it in public gives you a duty to act in most cases-- if someone sees you, they may mistake you as being in uniform, and they are likely to think you are trained to help, and assume you will help, when, in most cases, you cant help. 
There is nothing legally wrong with it, T-shirts can say whatever they want, no certification required. 

It's worth noting that most state patches and I know the NREMT patch is a trademark. You can only display it with authorization (c-card). On the NREMT website, you need to verify your certification before they let you buy anything. 


> Note: The NREMT will only fill orders for items ordered by EMTs who are properly certified at the level specified on the selected items.



I personally am very careful about what I wear off-duty. As soon as my shift is over, I take off my duty shift. I dont want anyone to see me driving my POV and assume I have an ambulance in the back of my car. 

I do wear EMS clothing off-duty when I am on my college campus. Almost everyone who knows me knows that I am an EMT, and even if I see or encounter something, I have a duty to act on campus. Last night, in fact, a friend called me over asking for a curbside consult, which I generally do not do (ever, but esp when in uniform). I was on call at the time, so came over, but immediately paged out the rest of the crew.  The patient ended up getting ALS'ed to the hospital, and I am glad I didnt hesitate to act. 

Here's where I see the difference. Nobody is going to stop and insist on treatment from someone in an Army t-shift. What can a bystander expect from someone in a fire department t-shirt if they clearly arent with an engine? 

Just my $.02

Good Luck!

DES


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Dec 17, 2008)

I don't wear anything off duty (except to and from work, but off duty I remove my id/name badge and just keep the shirt) and no one ever knows if I am an EMT or not.  Good way to keep it since there is usually litte I can do that someone with a cell phone can't.

Freedom of experession allows you to wear whatever T-shirt you want as long as you uhave no intent to misrepresent yourself as something you are not (you can wear that army shirt, but if you start telling people you are in the army or your actions cause you to be viewed by a resonable person as part of the army then you misrepresenting yourself).  NREMT is a registered trademark and they only allow you to wear their gear (read: license you to display their logo) if you have an active card.

Note: License in the paragraph above is used in the trademark sense of the word and not in the EMT licensure sense, i know that NREMT certifies, not licenses.


----------



## emt83 (Dec 17, 2008)

Didn't mean to post here, sorry!!


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 17, 2008)

pre whacker syndrome can be rough. there should be a support group....


----------



## MedicMeJJB (Dec 17, 2008)

I had to show my cert card to get EMT shirts at one store, but then if you go on ebay or any where online you can buy whatever you want. I doubt someone is going to approach you and ask for your EMS ID if you wear the shirt. But be prepared to act if you are walking by an accident with that thing on.


----------



## rhan101277 (Dec 17, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> pre whacker syndrome can be rough. there should be a support group....



So wearing the shirt makes me a whacker?  I am not going to be out looking for trouble wearing it everyday.  My wife got it for me so I need to wear it once in a while.  I hope to get a job with a service soon as I find something out about registry.


----------



## MedicMeJJB (Dec 17, 2008)

You're not a whacker.. I wear my EMT shirts all the time, I'm always at work or going there anyhow. If you're a whacker, I'm a whacker, there are things worse!


----------



## rmellish (Dec 17, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> pre whacker syndrome can be rough. there should be a support group....



Agreed....these are articles of clothing rarely seen on more experienced EMTs and medics.....


----------



## MedicMeJJB (Dec 17, 2008)

Well since it's all supported information and all, I guess I'll start the whacker support group.


----------



## dslprod (Dec 17, 2008)

i cant wait to be a whacker where do i sign ! LoL


----------



## MedicMeJJB (Dec 17, 2008)

I put your name right on the list, you will get your EMT shirt in the mail in 4-6 weeks.


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 17, 2008)

the practice of attempting to establish the soonest date when you can legally/ethically start wearing ems logo gear is beyond the shadow of a doubt a sign of pre whackerdom. but dont fret. this is when the disease is easy to cure.

theres not much wrong with wearing a corp or logo t shirt; but having drawers full of them, never being seen without something that identifies you, and this case where you just cant wait to put it on. they are all signs. next comes lights,first in bags, radio antennas on the mini van, 1000 dollar scopes and full sleeves of ems tatoos.


----------



## MedicMeJJB (Dec 17, 2008)

Man KEV... are you stalking me? How did you know all of that about me?


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 17, 2008)

*Wonder if they sell "Real Estate Agent" T shirts?*


Don't be afraid of consults, just start and end it with the phrase "You really should make an appointment with your doctor about that", over and over and over. They'll leave you alone.

Make it a shirt that says "I support EMT" or something, then, if you don't want to be ID'ed. B)


----------



## Outbac1 (Dec 17, 2008)

Just my opinion but I don't believe in the routine wear of this type of shirt. I don't think it portrays professionalism.

  However they can be useful. If you are working, (eg:first aid), an event of some sort and are not representing your company, a shirt may help identify you.
 I wear one for registration at a summer camp I volunteer at. When the parents drop off their kids medical forms it helps identify me as the camp medic. By day two I don't need it. The kids know by then who is the camp medic and have no trouble finding me.


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 17, 2008)

Outbac1 said:


> Just my opinion but I don't believe in the routine wear of this type of shirt. I don't think it portrays professionalism.
> 
> However they can be useful. If you are working, (eg:first aid), an event of some sort and are not representing your company, a shirt may help identify you.
> I wear one for registration at a summer camp I volunteer at. When the parents drop off their kids medical forms it helps identify me as the camp medic. By day two I don't need it. The kids know by then who is the camp medic and have no trouble finding me.


 

huge difference between being identifiable on duty and parading around in an emt shirt while buying groceries or having a beer etc....


----------



## Jon (Dec 17, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> the practice of attempting to establish the soonest date when you can legally/ethically start wearing ems logo gear is beyond the shadow of a doubt a sign of pre whackerdom. but dont fret. this is when the disease is easy to cure.
> 
> theres not much wrong with wearing a corp or logo t shirt; but having drawers full of them, never being seen without something that identifies you, and this case where you just cant wait to put it on. they are all signs. next comes lights,first in bags, radio antennas on the mini van, 1000 dollar scopes and full sleeves of ems tatoos.


Kev... Don't you have an EMS tattoo or 2?

And I do have a drawer full of them... and many of them stay in the drawer. They occasionally make appearances as undershirts... so if I take my uniform shirt or jobshirt off, there is still some form of EMS apparel... of course, the logo might be for a different company...but the shirt was free .

Now that I'm older... and like to have more freedom with what I might say, might do, or where I might go, I choose to avoid wearing log/certification apparel when I'm not on-duty.


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 18, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> the practice of attempting to establish the soonest date when you can legally/ethically start wearing ems logo gear is beyond the shadow of a doubt a sign of pre whackerdom. but dont fret. this is when the disease is easy to cure.
> 
> theres not much wrong with wearing a corp or logo t shirt; but having drawers full of them, never being seen without something that identifies you, and this case where you just cant wait to put it on. they are all signs. next comes lights,first in bags, radio antennas on the mini van, 1000 dollar scopes and full sleeves of ems tatoos.



To each his own. Are we really going to put others down because they are excited to get in the field? The OP asked for the legality side of EMS clothing not everyone's thoughts and feelings.


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 18, 2008)

Jon said:


> Kev... Don't you have an EMS tattoo or 2?
> 
> And I do have a drawer full of them... and many of them stay in the drawer. They occasionally make appearances as undershirts... so if I take my uniform shirt or jobshirt off, there is still some form of EMS apparel... of course, the logo might be for a different company...but the shirt was free .
> 
> Now that I'm older... and like to have more freedom with what I might say, might do, or where I might go, I choose to avoid wearing log/certification apparel when I'm not on-duty.


 

not a single tattoo, ems or otherwise.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 18, 2008)

*We back to five questions?*

 ...........


----------



## Sasha (Dec 18, 2008)

My EMT shirts are obscure, only people in the health field or people who ask would know what they mean.

I don't think there is anything legislating that you can't wear EMT T-shirts, freedom of expression and all that jazz!

Mine say "GCS < 8? N2B8!" (Say it out loud.) and "OPQRST: Not Just Letters of the Alphabet"


----------



## MedicMeJJB (Dec 18, 2008)

I am with you on the funny shirts Sasha. Geez, people this is our life, it's what we do. If someone wants to walk around wearing an EMT shirt, EMT socks, and EMT underwear... I could careless! That is their choice, if it so makes them happy - then go for it. And if I want to wear a shirt around that says Big Bird, I most certainly will. It's not like the guy said he was getting EMT tattooed on his forehead.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Dec 18, 2008)

MedicMeJJB said:


> I am with you on the funny shirts Sasha. Geez, people this is our life, it's what we do. If someone wants to walk around wearing an EMT shirt, EMT socks, and EMT underwear... I could careless! That is their choice, if it so makes them happy - then go for it. And if I want to wear a shirt around that says Big Bird, I most certainly will. It's not like the guy said he was getting EMT tattooed on his forehead.



Part of the problem is we don't usually care. After a while the public does not care either, EMT's are a dime a dozen, everyone becomes one, even the greeter at Wal-Mart. (Yes, I seen a NREMT sewn to his vest). 

Ironically, other medical professionals seems to honor the profession. Usually with taste and distinction. Sure, every so often one will see "... _Nurses call the shots"...._ T-shirt. This is usually worn by a lesser level or lower trained (i.e. LPN, CNA) type. Very few times I see RN or DR. placard on their autos or see a physician wear ..."I'm a Dr. and I make house calls!".. t-shirt. Yet again, what would your perception be? 


R/r 911


----------



## rhan101277 (Dec 18, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> Part of the problem is we don't usually care. After a while the public does not care either, EMT's are a dime a dozen, everyone becomes one, even the greeter at Wal-Mart. (Yes, I seen a NREMT sewn to his vest).
> 
> Ironically, other medical professionals seems to honor the profession. Usually with taste and distinction. Sure, every so often one will see "... _Nurses call the shots"...._ T-shirt. This is usually worn by a lesser level or lower trained (i.e. LPN, CNA) type. Very few times I see RN or DR. placard on their autos or see a physician wear ..."I'm a Dr. and I make house calls!".. t-shirt. Yet again, what would your perception be?
> 
> ...



Yeah I agree with the physician comment.  I just have one shirt now, not a drawer full.  I am still frantically awaiting my test results :wacko:; lol just checked results after this post
Written Exam Date: 	12/17/2008
Written Exam Scored: 	12/18/2008   Passed


----------



## phabib (Dec 18, 2008)

Your wife got you the shirt, wear the shirt if you want to. Who cares if someone on the internet calls you a whacker. All that matters is that you will be a professional when on the job.


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Dec 18, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> Part of the problem is we don't usually care. After a while the public does not care either, EMT's are a dime a dozen, everyone becomes one, even the greeter at Wal-Mart. (Yes, I seen a NREMT sewn to his vest).
> 
> Ironically, other medical professionals seems to honor the profession. Usually with taste and distinction. Sure, every so often one will see "... _Nurses call the shots"...._ T-shirt. This is usually worn by a lesser level or lower trained (i.e. LPN, CNA) type. Very few times I see RN or DR. placard on their autos or see a physician wear ..."I'm a Dr. and I make house calls!".. t-shirt. Yet again, what would your perception be?
> 
> ...



Ohio has Physician Plates but i've never seen them on a car.

Also, when the hospital around here wanted to standardize the dress for doctors so they could be have a distinguished scrub color (nurses are blue, medics are light blue, techs are light green, secretaries are purple, etc...) they were all against it and didn't want to have their own color.  Oftentimes, some of them that wear purple end up getting people from other departments who don't know them asking them secretarial questions or asking them to go get office supplies.

They also have something against wearing their photo IDs.  The school requires all profs to have the "Physicians" logo on their coat, but oftentimes, they will wear just their scrubs without the coat...


----------



## tydek07 (Dec 18, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> pre whacker syndrome can be rough. there should be a support group....





KEVD18 said:


> the practice of attempting to establish the soonest date when you can legally/ethically start wearing ems logo gear is beyond the shadow of a doubt a sign of pre whackerdom. but dont fret. this is when the disease is easy to cure.
> 
> theres not much wrong with wearing a corp or logo t shirt; but having drawers full of them, never being seen without something that identifies you, and this case where you just cant wait to put it on. they are all signs. next comes lights,first in bags, radio antennas on the mini van, 1000 dollar scopes and full sleeves of ems tatoos.



LOL, so very true haha


----------



## jochi1543 (Dec 18, 2008)

There's a mentally handicapped guy at a mall where my classmates and I frequently have lunch, he always wants to join us. One day he was like, "yeah, I've got an EMT uniform, too, I just forgot it at home!" We were like, uh huh *polite smile.* Next day he shows up in the exact same EMS t-shirt all of us wear to class, lol.:wacko:

So yes, anyone can wear it. Now, a full EMS uniform would be another story.


----------



## EMTWintz (Dec 18, 2008)

rhan101277 said:


> Is it against the law to wear these without actually being a EMT?  If so can I wear one if I have passed the national registry but still don't have a job?



Go with the general EMS shirt


----------



## EMTWintz (Dec 18, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> the practice of attempting to establish the soonest date when you can legally/ethically start wearing ems logo gear is beyond the shadow of a doubt a sign of pre whackerdom. but dont fret. this is when the disease is easy to cure.
> 
> theres not much wrong with wearing a corp or logo t shirt; but having drawers full of them, never being seen without something that identifies you, and this case where you just cant wait to put it on. they are all signs. next comes lights,first in bags, radio antennas on the mini van, 1000 dollar scopes and full sleeves of ems tatoos.



Holly crap on a stick, I am a first class WHACKER. according to Kev. I currently have 3ems, 2fd, and one 2emt dress shirts (for funerals) not to mention the blinky blinky light on the dash. AND an EMS jacket!!! I vote that I be president of Whacker Annon.


----------



## FF894 (Dec 18, 2008)

Are we talking about a random logo EMS shirt or something that ties you to a specific agency?


----------



## FireResuce48 (Dec 18, 2008)

Last year my wardrobe pretty much only consisted of Fire dept and EMS shirts. I was living at the firehouse at the time and was there for the most part unless I was at work. When I wasn't there I was usually out with my firehouse buddies.

When I moved out I realized that's pretty much all I owned clothes wise. Luckily I got me a wife to shop for me cause I can't stand clothes shopping. I wear the shirts when I go out to the store once in a while but most of the times it's under a jacket.


----------

